# Poor Arwen



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Yesterday I found a badly injured grasssnake. I named her ARwen and even though I barely knew her, I really loved her. She was a cutie and a fighter. This morning she passed away, her injury was too bad. I am sad that she died, but I'm also glad that she is happy and painless. 

Rest in peace Arwen.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

That's so sad!

I'm glad you have found some peace. That is the hardest part. It's awful when we try to help them recover and they cannot make it.

This sounds cheesy, but in all seriousness, I believe that the fact that you showed her love in her last moments REALLY matters.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Yeah, it was hard, I felt guilty for catching her and thought "Maybe if I had left her someone who could have given her better care would have found her," but I really know that she wouldn't have made it. :? I feel like writing to the farmer who's machinery hurt her :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

If you do, please be sure you are not aggresive with it. I know we once had a neighbor who was cruel to our cats. So we tried to explain his behavior was unacceptable and it ended in a shouting match. It made the situation worse.

I know you are hurt over this, but addressing the farmer in a calm, nevertheless stern, fashion is the only way to get anything accomplished.


I don't want this to come off as I think you are a mean person; I don't get that vibe at all. I'm mostly speaking from experience because I know when we pet people are upset over someone's carelessness we (and I certainly include myself in this) can lose our message in our emotion.

Either way good luck! And if this is a just world, your kindness to Arwen will return to you in a time you need it most.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Yeah, I see your point. It wasn't really the farmer's ault though, Arwen was about 7 centimeters long, and hard to be seen in the grass :? . So he couldn't have helped it.


----------

